# Free Vizsla!



## redd (May 25, 2014)

But we want him back in about 6 months when he is (hopefully) settling down a little bit. Hahaha

All jokes aside.... Our V is crazy! He is nearing 7 months, typical teenager, defiant, pushy, and suddenly "deaf" when we want his attention. His exercise needs are going up but sometimes it seems his energy level is endless! We seriously can't run it out of him at times. He can be soooo sweet, when he wants to be. Then, the DEVIL. 

So, like I said, anyone want a free vizsla for about 6 months? We'll send bones ($100s worth- Bully Sticks, apparently bull parts are expensive), toys, his dog bed (oh wait, he rips up every bed we give him), his monster sized crate, crazy expensive dog food (only the best for our boy!) and his beloved Dino and Pillow Pet (wait, he is currently destroying those too). )) He's about the most costly dog around but he'll warm your bed at night and gaze at you with those amber eyes, give you kisses...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You realize possession is nine-tenths of the law.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

always love the forum ? - where can I find a CHEAP V !- the animal does not EXIST !!!!!!!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha this might be my favorite post ever ;D If anyone wants a 17 month old for a couple weeks too, let me know! I've been threatening to ship him off to military school lately. I'll transfer the auto ship for those $100's worth of bully sticks to you right away  Oh, and I'll send the daily dog walkers too. I mean, a V needs girlfriends!

P.S. 7-8 months was the WORST. Hang in there!


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

> I've been threatening to ship him off to military school lately.


LOL I have seriously been doing the same with Moose... and I thought I was the only one


----------



## sebas-apollo (Oct 13, 2014)

i remember 7 months... the sharkies got bad at that time. also, many a ripped/chewed up item.


----------

